# Replacing USB RF Receiver?



## hkfish (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there,

Having tried a number of wirelass input devices, I finally opted for the A4Tech G6 Saver Wireless Keyboard and Mouse, and was very happy with it until just recently...My 2 year old son managed to get hold of the USB receiver and break it in half = Keyboard and Mouse no longer working!

Questions:

1) Does anyone know the official site for A4Tech, since I cannot seem to locate it anywhere on the web and have thrown any related documentation

2) If I needed to replace the USM RF Receiver (2.4GHz) will any do or does it have to be compatible with the keyboard / mouse? 

3) If not necessary to be compatible, where would I look for a wireless RF Receiver that would work with the keyboard?

Cheers for any help,
HKFish


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

here is their website,contact them about a replacement

http://www.a4tech.com/ennew/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Edit: dai beat me to it.

A4Tech web site: http://www.a4tech.com/ennew/
Clik on "Support" and then "E-Mail" Inquire about a replacement receiver.


----------

